# Does T mean teaspoon or tablespoon?



## riffwraith (Dec 19, 2014)

Say this is part of a recipe:

1T baking powder
1/2T baking soda

Does that *T* mean teaspoon or tablespoon?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Innocuous Lemon (Apr 29, 2019)

it means buy a better recipe book

but some stupid places use upper case T for tablespoon, and lower case t for teaspoon. but some mean the other. so who knows.


----------



## riffwraith (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks.

Not from a book - recipe was given to me over FBook by a friend of a friend.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Standard convention when not spelling out Tablespoon or abbreviating as Tbsp or tbsp is “T”

teaspoon is tsp or “t”

I’ve never seen it written the other way. In old handwritten or transcribed recipes, though, a tablespoon could be a soup spoon or a serving spoon. And a “teacupful”...


----------



## riffwraith (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks.

Now that I look at the recipe closer, I do see some lower t and upper T.

Cheers.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

From my experience:
T=tbsp
t=tsp


----------



## mrsakitchen (Sep 14, 2020)

Although I have not seen just the letter to tell the amount, I would think upper case T is tablespoon just because the tablespoon is bigger.. maybe like Innocuous Lemon says, buy better recipe book :emoji_sweat_smile:


----------

